
Honolulu's 'Distracted Walking' Law Takes Effect, Targeting Phone Users - daegloe
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/10/25/559980080/honolulus-distracted-walking-law-takes-effect-targeting-phone-users
======
DrScump
Posted an hour earlier, 53+ comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15550028](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15550028)

